# Router inalambrico D-link DIR-601



## cheli (Jun 10, 2011)

En mi casa trajeron una laptop con un modem y el router que menciono en el titulo. El chamo desconecto el modem que estaba, un modem normal para internet de cantv, he instalo el que trajo mas el router, pero, dice que se le olvido la contraseña, y yo quiero conectar mi laptop.

Ya se que hay que formatearlo para colocarle una clave nueva y poder tener acceso a la red inlambrica, pero como hay que meterse en una direccion IP, yo queria preguntar so esa cobnfiguracion me podria traer problemas mas adelante, en que sentido, en que ese router con su modem se lo van a llevar mas adelante y se quedara el modem viejo mas un router de otra marca que le compre. entonces no se si yo configuro el actual, o si por configurar el actual, tendria problemas mas adelante cuando quiera congurar el otro router.

Aparte, so alguien sabe como cambiar la clave sin resetear, se lo agradeseria porque quiero evitar tener que configurarlo. Lo que sea que sepan diganme. Gracias


----------



## johncaro12 (Jun 10, 2011)

Por que piensas que tendrias problemas con el otro?
creo que no tiene nada que ver...
Saludos


----------



## moiskey2 (Jun 13, 2011)

ase timpo qno pasaba por aqui.. bueno no te compliques estará todo bien pero para la clave wifi solo conecta te con el cable y ingresa la configuración y veras la clave o cambiarla .. es d-link normal mente son 192.168.0.1


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 4, 2011)

Aqui tengo un amigo que me ha dado la configuracion: es la IP que te muesstro en rojo y señalizado!

mira el adjunto


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 4, 2011)

Los dlink de fabrica viene por defecto con la dirección IP 192.168.0.1 si es distinta podés averiguarla de la siguiente forma (obvio conecta el oruter con un cable ethernet a la notebook para esta verificación):

Tiene algunas variaciones de acuerdo al S.O. que tengás.
Inicio/ejecutar, escribís "cmd" (sin las comillas) te habre una ventana MS-DOS.

Escribis: ipconfig /all y presionas la tecla enter, te va mostrar una lista de cosas, fijate que en alguno de los adaptadores ethernet te muestra dirección IP, Submascara de red, puerta de enlace, DNS, el que te muestre numeros en esos lugares collesponde al router y la IP para acceder al router se corresponde con la "puerta de enlace" esa IP la teclas en tú navegador y te va acceder al router.
Esto no es aplicable a windows 7.

Me olvidé de colocar la forma mas simple arriba  en windows XP le haces doble click al icono de las dos computadoras al lado de la hora (barra te tareas) click en detalles y te muestra IP y demás datos. En windows vista y 7 es similar, click en el icono al lado de la fecha, click en "Abrir centro de redes y recuersos compartidos", click en "conexión local", click en "detalles" y ahi tenés todos los datos.

Por último la idea de conectar el router con cable es porque vas a poder ver la clave y/o cambiarla sin necesidad de resetearlo (con el cable no te pide contraseña).

Espero te sirba la info

Un abrazo.


----------

